

You Don't Need jQuery part 6: utility functions - js4eva
http://blog.garstasio.com/you-dont-need-jquery/utils/

======
matti3
While I agree with the author in his previous posts in this series. anyone
coming up into web development or front-end design should first grasp
javascript and then learn how to use frameworks like jQuery. However I think
that what these frameworks offer is faster prototyping and easier maintenance
of web applications. Quickly accessing the api for functionality is often
essential in quick turn around where creating all the functionality each time
would add more time to a project. But as with all things in life we should be
mindful of each and everything we load and pick and choose carefully.

------
bhhaskin
Its not that I need jQuery, its that has such a large user base and vast
amount of plugins. It makes rapid development of dynamic front end elements so
darn easy.

~~~
zach_daily
So do HTML tables but that doesn't make them a good idea.

~~~
bhhaskin
jQuery is just like any other framework. You can't really compare HTML tables
for layout to using jQuery...

~~~
zach_daily
It's taxing on development and introduces unnecessary limitations. If jQuery
is just like any other framework, <td> is just like any other tag.

~~~
matti3
Im confused what limitations are you refering to? anything that you can't do
with jQuery you can still do with straight java script. Just cause you use the
framework does not me you are shackled to it. As for the using tables.. these
two things are fundamentally different one has a place and is horribly misused
when used for layout. The other is a framework that adds a wealth of
functionality and additional functionality via plugins.

